# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Cần mua xi lanh như hình

## Nghiêm

Em muốn mua xi lanh loại như hình, có bác nào có k ạ?

----------


## Nghiêm



----------


## lucasyeah12345

xi lanh như này thì em không có nhưng em có mấy con xi lanh của Airtac và Shako xài là bao phê

----------

